# Eure lieblings Betriebssysteme, Geräte, Spielekonsolen usw...



## Sugarwarlock (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo!

Mich würd mal das Zeug aus der Umfrage interessieren. Stelle mir oft die Frage, ob ich in manchen Sachen einfach anders bin oder ob ich doch ein wenig dem "Mainstream" folge.

Aber vorher: WAS ZUM **** SIND FEATURE PHONES?!

Feature Phones sind (so hab ichs Verstanden. Sollte das flasch sein: Wendet euch an die Mitglieder vom Bits und so Podcast (iTunes)) Handys die zwischen dem Nokia 3330 (s/w Display. Außer Snake nix dolles drauf und kann sogar noch Telefonieren und SMS schreiben.) und den Smartphones (iPhone, Galaxy S, das HTC Zeugs). Halt alle Geräte, die etwas mehr konnten als die alten Handys aber weniger als ein iPhone (also Kamera, Musik, Spiele mit gummeliger Grafik) und noch primär die Telefonfunktion im Vordergrund hatten. Habt ihr sowas, ist bei dieser Frage die Antwort 5 auch Eure.

1.) Als Betriebssystem hab ich Mac und Windows gewählt. Ich steh auf das Mac OS und kann es jedem nur empfehlen. Es wächst langsam aber sicher zur Spieleplattform und ist zum arbeiten echt klasse. Allerdings ist Windows 7 Microsofts Meisterwerk und die Unterschiede sind nur noch klein (aber fein =P).

2.) Ich hab ein iPhone und werde es auch nie wieder hergeben. Bei mir ist das aber sicher ein sonderfall. Ich brauch die Sachen, die alle bemängeln einfach nicht. Zur Not gibts sowas in Cydia oder ich programmier mir kleine Sachen selber. Android ist allerdings auch gut und gefällt mir wegen seiner Offenheit und der Unterstützung für Java. Ein Grund, warum der Android Store mit den großen Giganten mithalten kann.

3.) Lieblingskonsole ist ganz klar die xBox 360 wegen dem fairen Preis (auch bei Spielen die in der Regel 10 Euro billiger sind als bei der PS3) sowie die old timer. Ich steh irgentwie auf Retro.

4.) Der Desktop ist für mich die erste Wahl. Ich brauche die Power beim Zocken und ich habe auch gerne viel Power bei Aktivitäten die nichts mit Zocken zutun haben (Jeder, der mal auf einem alten Rechner die Kantenglättung bei Photoshop angeschmissen hat weiß was ich meine... Große Programme auf solchen PC's kompilieren ist auch cool...). Tablets mag ich zwar auch aber sind doch sehr eingeschrängt und vielleicht noch für die Uni oder für Berufsreisende gut.

5.) FireFox. Benutze ihn, seit der Hype begonnen hat. Obwohl viele sagen, dass es nicht das Optimum ist, liebe ich meinen Fuchs und möchte nichts anders Benutzen.

6.) Minecraft ist ein gutes Spiel aber ich hoffe, das Notch da noch was macht. Er ist nicht der über Programmierer (das sieht man, wenn man mal versucht Mods zu schreiben) und die programmiersprache ist auch die Falsche wahl. Allerdings ist es mit allen gängigen Betriebssystemen kompatibel und da ist Java ein großer Vorteil. Wers nicht kennt: Minecraft.net

7.) Facebook und Twitter sind nett. Ich benutze es aber nur, weil man so schnell an aktuelle News kommt (Ägypten ist ein gutes Beispiel). Gerade Themen, die sich mit Informatik, der "Internet Welt" sowie Technik beschäftigen weichen gerne auf Twitter aus. Facebook ist da weniger verbreitet und darum von mir nicht so genutzt.

8.) Kaffee so schwarz und ungesüßt wie die Seele meines Untoten (WoW), Orks (WAR) oder Elben (LotRO. Ich weiß... passt nicht aber ich spiele momentan LotRO und finds trotzdem Lustig Stumpfenz zu Moshen (Tolkins Elben sind ja auch nicht immer nett)).


----------



## schneemaus (9. Februar 2011)

Sodele, meine Antworten mal...

1. Betriebssystem: Windows. Ich hab bislang noch nicht mit was Anderem gearbeitet und kann deswegen auch keine andere Bewertung treffen - da Windows das einzige ist, ist es auch das beste 

2. Ich hab kein Smartphone. Ich hab momentan nicht mal ein Handy mit Vertrag oder Prepaidkarte. Sprich ich hab zwar ein Handy, aber kann damit nur den Notruf wählen, falls notwendig. Ich brauch's momentan auch nicht. Von daher hab ich mal "anderes" angekreuzt - da wäre vielleicht eine Option "hab kein Smartphone" oder so ganz nett ^^

3. Mein DS begleitet mich fast überall hin. Auf der Arbeit ist es wirklich nett, was zu zocken, wenn man gerade keinen Einsatz fährt und in Bereitschaft auf der Wache hockt. Wenn ich für ein paar Tage wegfahre, ist er auch ganz nützlich, um Langeweile zu vertreiben. Außerdem gibt es mittlerweile so viele gute Spiele, dass ich damit lange beschäftigt bin. Außerdem bin ich Wii-Fan. Ich hab zwar noch keine eigene, aber spiel oft genug bei und mit meiner besten Freundin. Ich bin eben ein Nintendo-Kind und werd es wohl immer bleiben. Zwar besitze ich auch ne PS2, aber eigentlich nur für FF-X, Guitar Hero, GTA San Andreas und ab und an mal Singstar mit Freunden. Allerdings liebe ich auch mein SNES und werde es immer lieben. Wie gesagt, Nintendo-Kind ^^

4. Desktop, ganz klar. Ein Laptop ist echt nützlich, um dran zu arbeiten, ich hab's bei Kollegen im Rettungsassistentenlehrgang gesehen, aber zum alltäglichen Dauergebrauch finde ich einen Desktop einfach besser.

5. FireFox. Abgesehen vom IE hab ich sonst auch noch nix ausprobiert, da ich mit den Fuchs absolut zufrieden bin. Vielleicht ist ein anderer Browser besser, aber ich mag meinen Fuchs, gerade wegen den Plugins und den Personas.

6. Mine...wat? In letzter Zeit les ich immer wieder irgendwo was von wegen Minecraft, aber hab's mir noch nicht angeschaut. Vielleicht mach ich's mal, soll ja nicht so schlecht sein.

7. Bei Facebook bin ich angemeldet, weil ich so meinen Kontakt mit menien Bekannten und Freunden in den USA oder sonstwo auf der Welt einfacher halten kann. Und ich gebe zu, ich spiel mehrere Spiele auf Facebook, so als Zeitvertreib find ich das echt nett. Auf Twitter bin ich nicht angemeldet und find das auch ein wenig öde, diese Schnipselchen zu lesen. Wahrscheinlich finde ich mich einfach nicht zurecht und komme deswegen nur auf Profile, deren Besitzer erzählen, wie die Konsistenz, Farbe und Geruch des letzten Stuhlgangs war.

8. Ich trink Kaffee und mag ihn mit Milch und Zucker am liebsten. Außerdem trink ich Coca-Cola Zero (nicht weil zuckerfrei, sondern weil's mir besser schmeckt als normale Cola, das mein ich vollkommen ernst), aber meistens einfach stilles Wasser. Evian am liebsten.


Um noch was anzumerken: Whisky wird so geschrieben und nicht Whyski  Und Coca-Cola mit c, nicht mit k ^^ Ich weiß, ich weiß, ich bin ein Klugscheißer - Und das liebend gerne


----------



## Sin (9. Februar 2011)

1. Windows
2. Android, ganz klar 
3. Meine Wii und ganz klar mein alter Mega Drive der auch nach knapp 20 Jahren noch einwandfrei funktioniert.
4. Desktop PC
5. Iron Browser, schneller als Chrome und ich fühl mich nicht so beobachtet ^^
6. Minecraft nie gespielt, hab auch keine Ahnung was das dingen in der Umfrage sucht
7. Facebook nutze ich, twitter + co nicht. 
8. Getränke beim Zocken: Mineralwasser > all


----------



## Dracun (9. Februar 2011)

1. Linux Mint ist net schlecht, Open SuSe hat auch seine Vorteile  Aber als Zogger nutze ich hauptsächlich Windows
2. Andoird
3. Meine Retro Konsolen Sammlung (ich verweise da einfach mal auf den Blog von mir hier bei myBuffed )
4. Desktop PC Power zum zoggen und demnächst noch en Läppi für Arbeiten mit Linux (welches genau weiß ich noch nicht )
5. Der jute alte Fuchs, Opera ist zwar auch jut aber als ich den getestet habe, vermisste ich meine Addons (AdBlock & NoScript).
6. Mine .. was? Ne im Ernst kenn es von Namen her, aber habs noch net gezoggt daher keine Ahnung
7. Facebook angemeldet und hab da auch en paar alte Schulfreunde wieder gefunden, aber jetzt großartig nutze ich es net, meine Frau braucht den Acc dann eher öfters für ihre Cafe World und ihre farm 
8. Wasser und zwar dat leggere vom Aldi


----------



## Stevesteel (9. Februar 2011)

Ich kann eigentlich an der Umfrage nicht teilnehmen, da ich kein Mobile besitze.
Habe es trotzdem mal weiter unten beantwortet:

*Euer lieblings Betriebssystem (Desktop)
*WIndows (7)

*Euer lieblings Betriebssystem (mobile)
*besitze kein solches Gerät 

*Eure lieblings Konsolen
*Wii 

*Euer lieblings "Computer"
*Desktop (ein normaler PC) 

*Euer lieblings Browser
*Firefox

*WIe findet Ihr Minecraft?
*Mine... was? 

*Wie steht ihr zu Twitter, FaceBook und co?
*Wird überbewertet (Twitter nutze ich nicht)

*Lieblingsgetränk beim Zocken
*Pepsi (light)


----------



## Konov (9. Februar 2011)

1.) Windows, ist man einfach gewohnt. 

2.) habe kein mobiles BS

3.) Lieblingskonsole hab ich keine, aber war früher eher der Playstation Typ

4.) Ganz klar der gute alte Desktop. Im Zocken ungeschlagen... und da ich nie viel unterwegs bin, brauch ich auch nix anderes.

5.) Firefox

6.) Kenne Minecraft nicht näher

7.) diese ganzen Social Platforms hängen mir zum Halse raus. Ich brauche jedenfalls keine.

8.) Bier, nix geht über ein eiskaltes Bier oder was härteres alkoholisches


----------



## Deanne (9. Februar 2011)

1. Windows
2. Android
3. N64, PS2, Nintendo DS, SNES, Wii
4. Desktop PC (mein Laptop ist zum zocken nur bedingt geeignet)
5. Firefox
6. Minecraft habe ich noch nie gespielt, sieht aber auch nicht wirklich spannend aus.
7. Nicht unbedingt mein Fall, aber man kommt leider nicht drum herum.
8. Meist trinke ich Mineralwasser oder Tee.


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Februar 2011)

1. Zum Arbeiten Linux für die Frezeit Windows
2. Mag keine mobile phones. Heißt es eigentlich Handys oder Handies? Ich würde sagen handies, wenn es ein englisches Wort wäre, da es das aber nicht ist, bin ich mir nicht sicher.
3. Die Plattform hat mindestens 1 Beat'm Up -> <3
	Deswegen kann ich leider keine Konsole bevorzugen. Jede hat einen gewissen Charme.
4. Ist mir eigentlich egal. Netbook ist mir aber zu unergonomisch und Tablets eignen sich nicht für die Arbeiten, die ich mache
5. Bevor das letzte Update kam war es Opera, jetzt ist es der brennende Fuchs
6. Minecraft ist mir eigentlich Latte. Bin aber überrascht, dass man ausgerechnet Java genommen hat um es zu schreiben. Es hätte wesentlich bessere Optionen gegeben
7. Halte von Social Networks nichts. Habe es einmal mit Twitter versucht, aber das hat mich zu schnell angeödet. Ich denke, dass mein Mitteilungsbedürfnis nicht groß genug ist für sowas.
8. Schwarzer Kaffe, Pepsi, Tee, Eistee manchmal, Wasser. Eigentlich alles mögliche. Nur Alkohol vorm Rechner geht für mich gar nicht, weiß auch nicht warum. Ist irgendwie zu unbequem um es zu genießen...


----------



## Sugarwarlock (9. Februar 2011)

Sind ja sogar ein paar Antworten dabei =P.

Die Fehler hab ich mal rausgenomen. War gestern sehr spät und ich war nicht mehr ganz beisammen =P danke Schneemaus.

Minecraft ist in der Umfrage mit drinne, weil ich in letzter Zeit doch viele Diskusionen über das Spiel geführt habe und der Hype doch sehr groß ist. Viel mir halt um die Uhrzeit spontan ein... Aber der Hype ist wohl komplett an buffed.de vorbei gegangen xD


----------



## tempörum (9. Februar 2011)

1) Linus bzw Ubuntu
im Normalfall nutze ich eh nur Firefox, Libre office, Thunderbird blablabla das gibt es quasi bei jedem OS. Also warum soltle ich extra Geld für eine Windows Lizenz ausgeben, wenn Ubuntu freeware ist? Und beim Mac wird das ganze ja noch extremer 

2)n.v.

3) Die einzige Konsole, die ich zu Hause hab: xbox

4) Desktop, mehr brauch ich einfach nicht

5)Firefox, siehe 1. ist einfach der tollste 

6) k.A. mal was von gehört aber keine Meinung dazu

6) Social Networks sind teilweise ganz nett, aber meiner Meinung nach zu viel. Welchen Sinn hat es, wenn man bei einer Sicherheitsbafrage bei einem vergessen Passwort nach dem schönsten Urlaub gefragt wird und auf Facebook dann steht, dass der in xyz war. Allgemein bin ich der Meinung, dass es eigentlich überflüssig ist und man eher zu viel über sich selbst freigibt.

7) Wasser, Tee ab und zu auch Softdrinks


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2011)

1. Windows - was sonst? Die meisten Spiele (fast alle) laufen da drauf, (sehr) viele Programme gibt es dafür und mit Office auch noch ein wunderbares Text-, Tabellen- und Präsentationspaket. 
2. Ich habe mich für Android entschieden, da es als Handy-OS etwas besser ist, ABER nicht als mobiles Spieleplattform-OS. Da ist das iOS einfach noch besser, vielseitiger und vor allem gibt es für das iOS zz. die besten Spiele für ein Handy-OS. Android hat dafür den Vorteil, dass es relativ offen ist, man kann viel am Design arbeiten etc.
3. Ich würde ja gerne die Wii ankreuzen oder ältere Konsolen, aber das PC-Herz ist zu groß...
4. Desktop-PC, keine Frage
5. FireFox - Designs, Plugins, hübsch... reicht mir. 
6. Minecraft - Tolles Spiel, schon jetzt in der Beta. Macht viel Spaß im SMP
7. Ich hasse Social Networks!
8. Meistens Wasser, ab und an nen Kaffee D:


----------



## Bloodletting (10. Februar 2011)

1. Windows
2. Android (bzw. die Oberfläche vom iOS)
3. PS2, PS3, aber vor allem PC
4. PC
5. Chrome (noch - je nachdem, wie die FF4-Final wird)
6. Brauch ich nicht, will ich nicht.
7. Habe ich beides, nutze ich beides. Wird aber von vielen extrem überbewertet.
8. Bier, Cola, Kaffee, Tee oder nen schönen Kräuterlikör


----------



## ThoWeib (10. Februar 2011)

1) Windows, alldieweil wir im Betrieb eine Microsoft-Bude sind und ich daheim "nur" spielen will.
2) Ich will telefonieren, mir ist es vollkommen Wurst, ob ein Mobiltelefon unter DOS, OS/2 oder sonstwas läuft.
3) Ich bin ein Freund der GameCube, Dreamcast, PS2, XBox-Ära.
4) Desktop. Ich habe den Platz dafür und keinen Grund, das Ding herumschleppen zu wollen.
5) FireFox, wenn Not am Manne ist, auch den IE, Chrome oder Opera.
6) Mal davon gehört. Klingt nicht interessant. Wird sich zeigen, ob man nochmal was davon hört.
7) Ich bin im wahren Leben ein Gesellschaftsmuffel, das ist im Netz nicht anders. Mal davon ab, das ich wie die Mehrheit der Menschheit komplett uninteressant bin.
8) Wasser.


----------



## Falathrim (10. Februar 2011)

Ich mach dann auch mal mit *g*
 1. Windows. Für nen Mac hab ich nicht das Geld und auch nicht die Lust, mich einem billigen Hype um überteuerte Geräte zu opfern. Für Linux schlicht nicht die Geduld. Mit Windows kenn ich mich einigermaßen aus, es läuft problemlos - und wenn man nicht, dann weiß ich wie ichs behebe. Meine erste Erinnerung an einen Computer ist der Startbildschirm von Win95, die zweite Solitär...meine letzte wird vermutlich auch etwas mit Fenstern zu tun haben (spätestens das woraus ich mich stürze *g*)

2. Mein Handy derzeit ist ein Sony Ericsson, allerdings schon mit Spielereien wie Bewegungssensor, "Unterhaltungen" statt SMS usw. Würde ich mir ein Smartphone holen wäre es definitiv Android, aufgrund der größeren Freiheit die man hat.

3. Bin kein Konsolenfan, aber ich liebe N64, Gamecube und Pokémon auf allen Gameboys (Naja, auf DS hab ichs noch nicht gezockt)

4. Hab nen Desktop, mit dem Studium kommt aber sicherlich ein Schleppi...welchen ich dann bevorzuge werde ich dann sehen

5. Derzeit benutze ich Chrome, aber vermutlich gehe ich back 2 the roots - also zum Feuerfuchs (den ich so ungefähr seit der Beta benutze *g*) - Chrome ist mir mit seiner megaaufgeräumten Oberfläche einfach zu unübersichtlich D:

6. Was ist das? Ich höre und lese es andauernd, aber hab bisher nicht ein Video o.ä. davon gesehen - wirkt dementsprechend also nicht interessant für mich. 

7. Facebook nutze und liebe ich, der Rest kann mir gestohlen bleiben.

8. Kaffee. Bier. Kaffee. Kaffee. Wein. Wasser.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Um noch was anzumerken: Whisky wird so geschrieben und nicht Whyski



Wenn wir schon klugscheissen dann richtig 
Neben Whisky ist auch die Schreibweise Whiskey möglich (regional unterschiedlich)

Ansonsten:

1) Eigentlich Linux aber Faulheit siegt also doch wohl Windows
2)Ich bin noch nicht mobil online also ka (die Option fehlt bei deiner Umfrage)
3) Die WII wegen der Steuerung. Das neue X-Box Dingens hab ich aber noch nicht getestet. Ansonten natürlich PC über alles *Fanboy mäßig abtanz*
4) Desktop, weil da kann ich selber dran rumschrauben. Bei Schlepptops trau ich mich nicht.
5) Firefox wie alle hier 
5) Genau so gut wie Solitär 
6) Rotz 
7) Diätlimonade (Deit-orange) (Die Option fehlt bei deiner Umfrage)

Gruß
Ohr


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> 6. Was ist das? Ich höre und lese es andauernd, aber hab bisher nicht ein Video o.ä. davon gesehen - wirkt dementsprechend also nicht interessant für mich.



Gib einfach auf Youtube Minecraft ein und du findest einige Videos...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kn2-d5a3r94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tempörum (10. Februar 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> 1. Für Linux schlicht nicht die Geduld. Mit Windows kenn ich mich einigermaßen aus, es läuft problemlos - und wenn man nicht, dann weiß ich wie ichs behebe.



Also ich will jetzt hier keinen bekehren - dass versuch ich schon privat genug, wenn auch erfolglos  - aber nicht alle Linuxe sind super anspruchsvoll und so. Nehmen wir z.B. einfach mal Ubuntu, quasi als "Einsteiger-Linux". Ubuntu ist Windows in vielen Dingen recht ähnlich, man muss also nicht wieder bei 0 anfangen sondern kann viele Erfahrungen übernehmen, auch wenn sie bei Ubuntu dann vielleicht doch minimal anders sind. Und vor allem nervt es nicht so sehr ^^ Wenn man da an Windows XP denkt (das ist einfach meine letzte Windows Version) und man dann irgendwo eine vielleicht eventuell wichtige Datei löschen will muss man erst Bestätigen, dass man wirklich das machen will, von dem man gerade gesagt hat, dass man es machen will, dann kommt die nächste Warnung, dass es eventuell schlecht sein könnte, die man abnicken muss und dann noch die Sicherheitsabfrage, ob man sich immer noch sicher ist, das machen zu wollen. Ist ja nicht so dass man sie eh in 2 Sekunden aus den Mülleimer wiederherstellen könnte.
Warum ich das jetzt schreibe weiß ich eigentlich auch nicht so genau xD wollts halt nur mal erwähnt haben, da es ja ein gängiges Vorurteil ist, dass alle Linuxe den Normalbenutzer völlig überfordern würden. Also ich würde es nur jeden empfehlen, wenn man mal Langeweile hat, kurz das image saugen, als Live System testen (alles bleibt völlig unverändert, man kann also nichts kaputt machen) und einfach mal ein bisschen rumspielen. Mir ist der Wechsel jetzt nicht wirklich schwer gefallen, man kommt eigentlich relativ schnell mit dem wichtigen Dingen zurecht. Zudem ist man sicherer unterwegs - shadeware muss man fast schon gezielt suchen - und das Geld für eine Windows Lizenz kann man sich auch sparen.


----------



## Soramac (10. Februar 2011)

Nunja, bei den MacBook Pro's stimme Ich zu, aber bei den iMacs kriegst du zu den Preisen nichts vergleichbares.

Allein das du den hochwertigen Bildschirm dazu rechnen musst, Maus und Tastaur und eben so das Betriebssystem 150Euro und iLife 11 sind auch nochmal um die 50 Euro, Maus und Tastatur. Sind quasi schon 300 Euro inklusive. 

Mac Pros ist natuerlich auch schon wieder was ganz anderes...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nunja, bei den MacBook Pro's stimme Ich zu, aber bei den iMacs kriegst du zu den Preisen nichts vergleichbares.
> 
> Allein das du den hochwertigen Bildschirm dazu rechnen musst, Maus und Tastaur und eben so das Betriebssystem 150Euro und iLife 11 sind auch nochmal um die 50 Euro, Maus und Tastatur. Sind quasi schon 300 Euro inklusive.
> 
> Mac Pros ist natuerlich auch schon wieder was ganz anderes...


Und wenn man das Ganze nicht benötigt? Wenn einem total egal ist, wie hochwertig der Bildschirm ist und ein billigerer total ausreicht? Soll man es dann trotzdem kaufen, weil es in der Preisklasse nichts vergleichbares geben soll?


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Februar 2011)

Momentan nutze ich ein Notebook zum Spielen, das eigentlich von der Power einigermaßen ausreichen sollte, Bad Company 2 läuft allerdings grade noch so einigermaßen. Problem ist, dass ich vom Hersteller erst mit langer Verspätung die Treiber kriege und eigene vom Hardwarehersteller funzen nicht. Ich werd wohl bis Ende des Sommersemesters wieder 800 Euro beiseite legen, um mir einen richtigen Desktop zu kaufen. Vielleicht verkauf ich dafür einen Monat lang meine Seele bei der Daimler (10h Fließbandschicht, aber am Monatsende 2000 Euro).


----------



## Sugarwarlock (10. Februar 2011)

Doch. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist gerade seit es das iPhone gibt allgemein bei Apple gestiegen. Schonmal nen 27" Monitor mit LED beleuchtung, 2560x1440 Auflösung und akzeptabler Reaktionszeit gesehen? Ich nur bei Apple. Und die Vergleichsgeräte von Asus, Acer und co kosten nicht wirklich viel weniger. Außerdem ist das ganze Design der Computer und Notebooks durchdacht (innen wie außen). Der Fuß meines iMacs lässt sich Federleicht verstellen und rutscht nicht nach (und das ding ist schwer!). Mein Macbook ist mir wegen meiner billig Tasche aus Hüfthöhe aus die Bürgersteifkante gefallen. Krasse Kerbe drinne. Aber weißt du was passiert nicht? Nichts. Der Ram ist rausgerutscht und das war nach ein wenig rütteln wieder gegessen. Die Hardware ist halt so angeordnet, dass ein wenig platz an den Ecken ist und alles genug Puffer für sowas hat (der Bildschirm ist leicht eingeknickt und ich hab nichtmal einen Pixelfehler). Mein iMac lässt ein kleines Rauschen hören und mein Macbook ist nicht zu hören und die Lüfter sind unter der Tastatur. Kein Lüfter an den Seiten den man zuhalten kann und immer warme Finger. 

Trotzdem sollte er seine Meinung sagen können und natürlich gibts auch günstigere Geräte. Aber ich habs Probiert. Windows Rechner mit der Hardware in der Qualität so wie ich sie jetzt habe kostet mich genau so viel wie die Apple Geräte.

Aber bitte lasst die Situation nicht eskalieren. Keine Lust auf so Windows vs. Mac gedöns. Das ist langsam echt out und lohnt sich nicht mehr.


----------



## Konov (10. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube, es geht hier weniger um Apple und seine Produkte als viel mehr darum, dass Soramac "stirb einfach" schrieb, statt sich vernünftig auszudrücken.
Ob Apple Produkte nun überteuert sind oder nicht, aber das ist einfach Bockmist hier so rumzuflamen.


----------



## Soramac (10. Februar 2011)

Ja tut mir leid /: aber mein Opa hat früher immer schon gesagt, wenn ein Wolf einen Wolf im Wald begegnet, dann denkt der sich, ah das sicher'n Wolf, aber wenn ein Menschen einen Menschen im Wald begegnet, dann denkt der, das sicher ein Mörder und so siehts hier auch aus.


----------



## Falathrim (10. Februar 2011)

Ach Sora, wirst du eigentlich irgendwann erwachsen? 
Um weiteren Flames von den niedlichen Kindern, denen der Hintern zu jucken beginnt sobald man etwas gegen ihr geheiligtes nicht ganz frisches Stück Obst sagt: 
Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass Apple nicht mehr der überteuerte Hersteller ist, der er bis vor wenigen Monaten war. Die Preise sind inzwischen durchaus an Design und Leistung angepasst, dass man für ein gefragtes Markenprodukt etwas mehr zahlt als für die gleichwertige Konkurrenz ist normal. Und ein MacBook Pro ist schlicht das beste Stück Laptop, das ich je in den Händen gehalten habe. Apple baut hervorragende Produkte, weder ein iPad noch ein iMac noch ein MacBook Pro sind in ihrer designierten Nische auch nur in der Nähe davon, ein Äquivalent zu bekommen (auch wenn das iPad das nutzloseste Objekt ist, das ich je in den Händen halten durfte...was kommt als nächstes? Das iPad Nano mit Telefonapp?). Über das OS muss man sich auch nicht unterhalten, da gibt es genug Menschen, die Profis mit Windows waren und nach dem Austesten Mac OS nicht wieder hergeben wollten. Vom iPhone kann man auch sagen, dass es, was viele Apps angeht, bisher nicht vergleichbar mit Android o.ä. ist und vermutlich auch nie sein wird. 
Weshalb ich trotzdem abfällige Kommentare über Apple/Mac bringe?

1. Auch wenn es sich verbessert hat, sagt mir das Geschäftsgebaren von Apple immer noch nicht zu. Lange Zeit waren sie schlicht überteuert. WIRKLICH überteuert. Das kann keiner verhehlen, was man teilweise für ein Upgrade von Hardware bezahlt hat war schlicht ein Unding. Und das ist immer noch so...schaut doch mal testweise, was ein Upgrade von einer 1TB-Festplatte auf eine 2TB-Festplatte bei einem MacPro kostet. Wer zu faul ist: 150 Euro! Eine 1TB-Festplatte bester Qualität (Samsung SP F3 1000G kostet 46 Euro bei hardwareversand. Eine 2TB desselben Typs 74 Euro. Das bedeutet, dass man für den Service, dass eine Komponente getauscht wird, mehr als das 5fache des Originalpreises bezahlt - wohlgemerkt reden wir hier von Handelspreisen, nicht von Herstellerpreisen. 
Diese Preispolitik ist schlicht und ergreifend dreist, Kunden werden schonungslos abgezockt - happy applebashing 

2. Der Hype. Tut mir Leid, aber ich kann es schlicht und ergreifend nicht mehr sehen. Was? Das iPhone natürlich. Schön und gut, dass das iPhone das erste wirkliche Smartphone war, aber inzwischen rennen bestimmt 20-25% meines Jahrganges in der Schule (immerhin 40-50 Leute) mit diesem verdammten Gerät in verschiedenen Ausführungen herum. Nicht zugerechnet die unteren Jahrgänge, die mich nur am Rande interessieren und die unendlichen Massen von iPods und iPod touches. Jedes doofe kleine Girlie redet davon, dass das iPhone ja soo das Beste von die Welt ist und es ja einfach kein Äquivalenzprodukt gibt - wenn man ihnen dann mitteilt, dass es durchaus Handys gibt, die dem iPhone 4 (das nur 2 Personen haben, der Rest hat die Kleinen) ebenbürtig sind, wird man perplex angeschaut und das nächste was kommt ist ein hysterisch-abfälliges Kichern. Narf.
Die Krone der Abneigung stellt aber der kleine Teil der Obercoolen dar, die nicht nur ein iPhone (Standardausstattung) sondern auch andere Appleprodukte, vorzugsweise ein MacBook haben. Diese Paradebeispiele menschlicher Ignoranz, meist männlich und mit fragwürdigen Stilideen, lassen keine Gelegenheit aus, ihr achsotolles MacBook oder iPad herumzuzeigen - eine Tasche wird nicht benötigt, man läuft lieber, die Augen unauffällig etwas ÜBER den Bildschirm platziert (um die neidischen Blicke aufsaugen zu können) mit aufgeklapptem/angeschaltetem Modeprodukt durch die Flure. Krönung dieser Spezies war ein sympatischer junger Herr aus einem meiner Kurse, der es sich nicht nehmen ließ, seine (nicht sonderlich gute) Powerpoint-Präsentation für ein (nicht viel besseres) Referat auf seinem MacBook vorzuführen - tolle Effekte und - man halte sich fest - Folienweiterschaltung per iPhone inbegriffen.
Wie man vielleicht ablesen kann, ist die Abscheu gegenüber diesem Hype so groß, dass es wenig schöneres gibt als - applebashing 

3. Leute wie Soramac. Nicht abgestillte Klein- und Kleinstkinder, deren geistiger Reife nicht einmal so weit gediehen ist, dass sie über etwas hinwegsehen, was das gesamte Internet durchzieht - nämlich applebashing - sind einfach eines der schönsten Ziele fürs trollen. Wer aus der Erfahrung nicht lernt, hats nicht anders verdient und ist immer wieder sehr belustigend.

Over and Out

PS @ Razyl:
Ach Minecraft ist dieses Ultranerdspiel bei dem man Häuser baut?


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> PS @ Razyl:
> Ach Minecraft ist dieses Ultranerdspiel bei dem man Häuser baut?



Es ist das bessere Lego! Komm einmal in den Bann von Minecraft und du wirst es nie wieder missen wollen....


----------



## Falathrim (10. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist das bessere Lego! Komm einmal in den Bann von Minecraft und du wirst es nie wieder missen wollen....



Ich fand Playmobil immer cooler


----------



## Soramac (10. Februar 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> 3. Leute wie Soramac. Nicht abgestillte Klein- und Kleinstkinder, deren geistiger Reife nicht einmal so weit gediehen ist, dass sie über etwas hinwegsehen, was das gesamte Internet durchzieht - nämlich applebashing - sind einfach eines der schönsten Ziele fürs trollen. Wer aus der Erfahrung nicht lernt, hats nicht anders verdient und ist immer wieder sehr belustigend.



Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn mich Leute als belustigend finden. Heutzutage musst du eh nur eine an der Waffel haben und ratz fatz bist du schon im Fernsehn, also jetzt nicht bei Mitten im Leben sondern wie man andere ''Stars'' sieht, verdienen Sie Ihr Geld durch blödes Gelaber. Aber wie dem auch sei, Ihr müsst es ja alle immer besser wissen (: Immerhin stehe Ich hinter meinen Beiträgen und sitze nicht schön zuhause rum und mach mal schön auf Klugscheisser.


----------



## Falathrim (10. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn mich Leute als belustigend finden. Heutzutage musst du eh nur eine an der Waffel haben und ratz fatz bist du schon im Fernsehn, also jetzt nicht bei Mitten im Leben sondern wie man andere ''Stars'' sieht, verdienen Sie Ihr Geld durch blödes Gelaber. Aber wie dem auch sei, Ihr müsst es ja alle immer besser wissen (: Immerhin stehe Ich hinter meinen Beiträgen und sitze nicht schön zuhause rum und mach mal schön auf Klugscheisser.



Stimmt, du sitzt bei Starbucks an deinem iPad und machst es von da aus


----------



## Soramac (10. Februar 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Stimmt, du sitzt bei Starbucks an deinem iPad und machst es von da aus



Ne, nicht Starbucks hab 3G Verbindung


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Februar 2011)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1907543


----------



## Falathrim (10. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ne, nicht Starbucks hab 3G Verbindung


nais 



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> http://www.collegehu...m/video:1907543


Danke, lange nicht gesehen
Und nun back 2 topic, bis der Banhammer angeflogen kommt


----------



## shadow24 (11. Februar 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Ich kann eigentlich an der Umfrage nicht teilnehmen, da ich kein Mobile besitze.
> Habe es trotzdem mal weiter unten beantwortet:
> 
> *Euer lieblings Betriebssystem (Desktop)
> ...



witzig,tausche desktop durch laptop und dann steht da haargenau meine antwort...


----------



## Geoff23 (11. Februar 2011)

1.)Euer lieblings Betriebssystem (Desktop)
Desktop: Linux
Notebook & Netbook: Dualboot

2.)Euer lieblings Betriebssystem (mobile)
Android

3.)Eure lieblings Konsolen
Xbox 360 ... Praktischer für mich da ich kaum mehr spiele und so nicht alle x Jahre nen neuen Pc kaufen muss um aktuelle Spiele ordentlich spielen zu können. Außerdem find ich Kinect ganz witzig, leider kann man nur max. zu 2 Spielen. Das rumgehampel ist aber in geselliger Runde immer für ein paar lacher gut 
Wii ... Wollte ursprünglich meine Freundin haben, mittlerweile find ich es auch ganz witzig. Vor allem die ganzen Partyspiele habens mir angetan

4.)Euer lieblings "Computer"
Eigendlich ne Mischung aus Desktop, Netbook und Notebook. Zum arbeiten klar Desktop, aber um Abends ein bisschen im Internet surfen find ich "mobile" Geräte angenehmer

5.)Euer lieblings Browser
Firefox

6.)WIe findet Ihr Minecraft?
Mine... was?

7.)Wie steht ihr zu Twitter, FaceBook und co?
Find ich von der Idee her ganz interessant (Facebook) und nutze es auch mehr oder weniger. Da ich aber nicht so besonders mitteilungsbedürftig bin und 3 mal am Tag meinen Status ändern muss ist twitter jetzt auch nix für mich.

8.)Lieblingsgetränk beim Zocken
Wasser und je nachdem was sonst so da ist oder auf was ich gerade Lust habe


----------



## Konov (12. Februar 2011)

Hab mir Minecraft mal angeschaut und war positiv überrascht.

Irgendwie denkt man bei der Pixelgrafik ja, was das für ein schrottiges Fanprojekt ist, aber wenn man sich mal genau anschaut wie es funktioniert, scheint es so simpel zu sein, dass es wieder richtig gut funktioniert.
Ich hab mir den ersten Teil(?) auf der Website mal angeschaut und ein bißchen gezockt. Es ist wirklich ein derart simples Spielprinzip, dass jeder Depp innerhalb von 2 Minuten reinfindet. 

Die Idee mit den Monstern die einen besuchen sobald die Sonne untergeht, finde ich irgendwie sehr innovativ. So muss man sich halt stück für stück ein immer besseres Schlupfloch bauen bis hin zu Häusern, Burgen etc. ...

Problem sehe ich nur bei der arg spartanischen Grafik, was nicht jeder mans Sache ist und dem Spielprinzip was - wenn man einmal sehr weit gekommen ist - warscheinlich etwas ausgelutscht sein dürfte.
Ich glaube der Wiederspielwert ist nicht sehr hoch wenn man einmal fast alles rausgefunden hat.


----------



## MrBlaki (12. Februar 2011)

*Euer lieblings Betriebssystem (Desktop)
*Windows (7)

*Euer lieblings Betriebssystem (mobile)
*besitze kein solches Gerät 

*Eure lieblings Konsolen
*NDS

*Euer lieblings "Computer"
*Desktop (ein normaler PC) 

*Euer lieblings Browser
*Firefox

*WIe findet Ihr Minecraft?
*Spiele Minecraft seid Anfang der Beta großartiges Spiel besonders im Multiplayer.

*Wie steht ihr zu Twitter, FaceBook und co?
*Wird überbewertet, nutze keine dieser ach so tollen Social Networks.

*Lieblingsgetränk beim Zocken
*Wasser


----------



## Drakhgard (12. Februar 2011)

1. Windows XP ist/war das beste.
2. Ich hasse Smartphones und den ganzen Kram.
3. SuperNintendo, aber um aktuell zu bleiben: XBOX360
4. Desktop-PC, was anderes kommt nicht ins Haus (naja, ein Notebook für die Arbeit zählt nicht)
5. FireFox wegen den vielen nützlichen Plugins
6. Minecraft - Super Spiel, wo ich lang mit beschäftigt bin... ich wünsche mir bis zum Release noch viele viele Dinge dazu, damit es noch geiler wird ;D
7. Antisocial Scheißworks wie Scheißbook oder Zwitscher verachte ich wie die Pest ^^
8. Mein Herz sagt Bier, tatsächlich trink ich aber mehr Wasser als Bier


----------



## Legendary (12. Februar 2011)

1. Windows 7...bin seit der Beta dabei und überglücklich, dass Microsoft es mal wieder geschafft ein sauberes OS zu programmieren, nachdem Vista ja eher ein...naja Reinfall war. 

2. Android auch wenn ichs nicht habe, alleine schon weil es dem iOS so große Konkurrenz macht.

3. SNES! <3

4. Desktop PC, ich zocke lieber vor meinem 22" Monitor und ner vernünftigen Maus, wenn ich im Bett liege und unterwegs ist das Notebook schon gut aber ist halt alles kleiner, langsamer und ungemütlicher. 

5. Opera auf immer und ewig

6. Minecraft kenn ich nur vom Hörensagen...weiß auch ned was der Sinn der Frage in genau dieser Umfrage ist. 

7. Bin bei Fubook aber nicht wirklich aktiv. Twitter mag ich ned weil ich ned wissen will wie jemand in der Früh geschissen hat

8. Abends am liebsten ein kühles Blondes (oder auch mal mehrere), ansonsten nur Wasser und mal nen Kaffee schwarz


----------



## EspCap (12. Februar 2011)

OS : OS X, auch wenn ich aktuell noch auf Suse 11.4 rumhänge. Der Mac muss noch bis zum MBP-Update warten  Generell hat einfach alles seine Vorteile. Windows 7 ist auch ein super OS, das ich aktuell aber hauptsächlich nur zum Zocken und iPhone syncen verwende 

Mobiles OS: iOS. Android sehe ich aber als ziemlich ebenbürtig an, die größte Schwäche ist der Store. Klar, es gibt auch extrem viel Auswahl an guten Apps, aber die 'Flagschiff-Apps' landen meist nur im iOS-AppStore (solche Sachen wie Infinity Blade, Dead Space, RealRacing 2 etc.). Leider sind Android-User wohl meistens nicht gewillt Geld für Apps auszugeben, weswegen sich die Entwicklung nicht für jedes Studio lohnt. Windows Phone 7 sieht toll aus, bisher konnte ich mich damit aber noch nicht wirklich intensiv beschäftigen. Auf jeden Fall hast du WebOS vergessen, was ebenfalls ein wunderbares aber leider oft unterschätztes OS ist. 

Konsole: Xbox360, auch wenn ich selbst keine besitze. Wäre aber aktuell die Konsole meiner Wahl, wenn ich mir eine kaufen würde. Eine Wii habe ich, die benutze ich allerdings nicht wirklich oft.

Computer: Eigentlich braucht man einen Desktop und ein Notebook. Ein Tablet ist optional, aber auch sehr praktisch. 

Browser: Chrome, what else. Pfeilschnell, viele wunderbare Plugins, startet sofort. Firefox ist mir massiv zu lahm geworden, allein bis der sich mal öffnet hab ich in Chrome schon 10 Tabs offen. 

Minecraft: Hab ich mal gespielt, macht Spaß. Wird mir mit der Zeit aber zu zeitfressend.

Twitter/Facebook: Twitter ja, Facebook nein. Twitter finde ich irgendwie nützlicher, auch wenn ich mich vermutlich nicht ewig vor Facebook drücken kann.

Getränk: Kaffee, Wasser, Tee. Manchmal auch Red Bull, besonders im Sommer gerne (eiskaltes Redbull <3)



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Twitter mag ich ned weil ich ned wissen will wie jemand in der Früh geschissen hat[/font]



Liegt ja nur an dir, solchen Leuten nicht zu followen


----------



## Grushdak (12. Februar 2011)

Sorry, ich benutze mal diese hervorragende Vorlage, aus Schreibfaulheit heraus ...
*
Euer lieblings Betriebssystem (Desktop)
*Windows (XP)

*Euer lieblings Betriebssystem (mobile)
*besitze kein solches Gerät 

*Eure lieblings Konsolen
*Hatte nie eine - wenn aber PS3

*Euer lieblings "Computer"
*Desktop (ein normaler PC) 

*Euer lieblings Browser
*Firefox (aber nur ohne Prefetching)

*WIe findet Ihr Minecraft?
*bisher kA, was das ist

*Wie steht ihr zu Twitter, FaceBook und co?
*Das ist das Letzte, was mir freiwillig auf den PC kommt ... wenn ich schon höre "Social Network" nee nee

*Lieblingsgetränk beim Zocken
*Kaffee, Eistee

*ps.*
Wenn schon "Oldtimer" hier aufgezählt werden, fehlt da oben noch ein entscheidendes Betriebssystem.
-> MS DOS (z.B. 6.22)
Ich benutze dies auf einem Zweitcomputer heute noch indirekt, für meine CNC Programmierungen. 

greetz


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. Februar 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Euer lieblings Betriebssystem (Desktop)
*OSX, auf dem Laptop/Netbook ist aber (notgedrungen) Windows 7 installiert[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
*Euer lieblings Betriebssystem (mobile)
*iOS 

*Eure lieblings Konsolen
*Früher: SNES, Dreamcast, N64, PS2[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Heute: Xbox360

*Euer lieblings "Computer"
*iMac (Desktop) 

*Euer lieblings Browser
*Safari (Mac) / Firefox (PC)

*Wie findet Ihr Minecraft?
*nie gespielt und habs auch nicht vor

*Wie steht ihr zu Twitter, FaceBook und co?
*Facebook ist super! Alle anderen Social Networks halte ich für überflüssig

*Lieblingsgetränk beim Zocken
*Wasser, Kaffee, Coke Light[/font]


----------



## Kartonics (12. Februar 2011)

Ist mIne craft kostenlos zum registrieren?


----------



## floppydrive (13. Februar 2011)

1. Windows für den Desktop PC, einfach wegen der Spiele und der Leistung, auf meinem Notebook läuft Xubuntu, mag ich einfach und würde ich auch da nicht gegen Windows tauschen.

2. Symbian OS, Nokia hat mit dem Betriebsystem für Mobiltelefone echt was geleistet, gibt nichts besseres

3. Xbox 360, PS2, SNES, Atari

4. Desktop PC, ein Notebook lohnt nur zum Surfen und arbeiten

5. Opera, es gibt nichts besseres, Firefox ist nach IE der größte Müll

6. Minecraft ist eins der Innovativsten und besten Spiele der letzten Zeit, sollte mehr solcher Spiele geben

7. Twitter ist ganz gut um News zu bekommen, Facebook hingegen find ich super nervig

8.  Pepsi, Wasser, Whisky oder lecker Tee


----------



## EspCap (13. Februar 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> 2. Symbian OS, Nokia hat mit dem Betriebsystem für Mobiltelefone echt was geleistet, gibt nichts besseres



Guten Morgen, es ist 2011


----------



## Nebola (13. Februar 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> 2. Symbian OS, Nokia hat mit dem Betriebsystem für Mobiltelefone echt was geleistet, gibt nichts besseres



Biggest OS Fail in history of biggest OS Fails.


----------



## Reflox (15. Februar 2011)

*
Euer lieblings Betriebssystem (Desktop)
*Windows (XP)

*Euer lieblings Betriebssystem (mobile)
*Solange es kein Urzeitsytem ist, passt es 
*
Eure lieblings Konsolen
*SNES
Wii
PS2
NDS

*Euer lieblings "Computer"
*Desktop 

*Euer lieblings Browser
*Firefox 

*WIe findet Ihr Minecraft?
*FANTASTISCH 

*Wie steht ihr zu Twitter, FaceBook und co?
*Tolle Sache

*Lieblingsgetränk beim Zocken
*Kaffee mit Milch,Eistee,Cola


----------



## Littletall (16. Februar 2011)

Dann wollen wir mal...


*Lieblings-Betriebssystem*

Ich kenne nur Windows, deshalb kann ich da nur an der Stelle eine Stimme geben. Find es aber recht solide. Ich erinnere mich noch an das verdammte Windows 98, das jeden Tag abgesoffen ist.

*Lieblings-Betriebssystem Mobile*

Was soll das sein? Ich brauch mein Handy für SMS und zum Telefonieren. Deshalb andere, da ich nicht wirklich eins habe.


*Lieblings-Konsole*

Ich bin ein großer Fan der Nintendo-Konsolen, deshalb die Oldschools, die New-Schools und die Wii. Aber auch die Playstations haben es mir angetan. Vor allem meine PS2 hat eine Menge Spiele (zu denen ich wahrscheinlich erst komme, wenn ich mal in Rente gehe *lach*)
Ansonsten ist ein mobiles Gerät (momentan der Game Boy Advance) mein ständiger Begleiter.

*Lieblings-Computer*

Ein ganz normaler Desktop-PC. Muss nix besonderes sein. Sollte nur in der Lage sein, gleichzeitig Online-Spiel, TS, Musik und ICQ laufen zu haben.
Ok, ich geb zu, da gerät selbst mein PC manchmal ins Stocken bei. Ich schalte dann ICQ aus *lach*

*Lieblings-Browser*

Nie wieder ohne Mozilla Firefox. Hab ich mir besorgt, als der IE mal übelst von Spyware befallen war. Der Mozilla hatte noch nie Spyware. Nur nervt es mich, dass er manchmal nicht fragt, ob ich die Sitzung wirklich schließen will und nicht nur den geöffneten Tab und ich alle Homepages nochmal öffnen muss *grr*

*Wie findet ihr Minecraft?*

Habs noch nicht gespielt, aber wenn, würde ich nicht mehr davon loskommen. Ich verweigere mich der Sucht...noch...

*Wie steht ihr zu Twitter/Facebook und Co?*

Das einzige, wo ich angemeldet bin, ist WkW und das auch nur, weil ich alte Freunde wiederfinden wollte (und das hat tatsächlich hingehauen).
Hat jemand von euch die Facebook Folge von South Park gesehen? War die nicht zum Schreien?

*Lieblingsgetränk beim Zocken*

Eine Flasche Wasser ist immer griffbereit, ansonsten gern mal ein Tee (ohne Beutel, wer lässt den Beutel bitte in der Tasse?), aber auch nur eine Tasse. Ich trink meistens Grünen Tee und das fängt gern mal an zu entschlacken und ich will nicht pausenlos auf die Toilette rennen.


----------

